
The Death of George Floyd, in Context - grumple
https://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/the-death-of-george-floyd-in-context
======
grumple
I thought the lack of discussion of one of the more pressing matters of our
time continues to be an expression of privilege for HN.

Perhaps there are ways that tech / vc / others here can help.

~~~
metafunctor
While I find this case, and other similar crimes committed by the US police,
appalling... It's not a new phenomenon, does not gratify my intellectual
curiosity, and I've already heard about this in the TV news.

The HN guidelines are good, and they have been followed here.

If you have something more to say about this, perhaps write a blog post and
share that here.

